# LGB Locomotive 2020 #1



## lonestarfe (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a green LGB Locomotive 2020 that has the number "1" inscribed on the side. All of the pictures I have seen of these trains have the number "2" on them. Is the number "1" train rare?...more valuable?


----------

